# 8/99 TDI very hard to start cold



## michael mm (Nov 16, 2012)

I hear there is a ECM problem where a hot start is concerned, but they say the new ECM tune will not fix my cold start problem. Everything checks out, good battery, decent compression, injectors, still gets 40 mpg but hard to start. Glow plugs fine, fuel pressure OK, injector pump OK


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

Wrong place to ask this question. Try http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?22-TDI-and-Diesel-Forum


----------

